

Ask HN: Choosing an Aikido Dojo (Seattle) - darkxanthos

I am learning Aikido for exercise, self-defense, and as a study in philosophy.<p>I have tried out two different Aikido dojos this week. Emerald City Aikido and Puget Sound Aikikai (I live in Seattle WA). Both differ from one another a fair bit in terms of the "feel" of the classroom environment and instruction. Emerald City Aikido was much more casual and had a comfortable enough environment that I had a good dialog forming between myself and the sensei. The other dojo was much more intense. It and its students seemed much more focused and serious and I never really felt comfortable enough with the teacher to really discuss my form or the techniques. Also Puget Sound Aikikai is affiliated with the USAF whereas the other is an independent dojo.<p>At this point I'm heavily confused. Both seem great but in different ways. Any suggestions?
======
rodericksilva
Go where you feel comfortable learning.

What good is an intense class if you can't get comfortable to learn?

~~~
darkxanthos
Very true. Thanks for the advice.

~~~
rodericksilva
Also look into Ninjitsu, the Bujinkan, Ninpo, etc.

